# BPFTP hinterm Router



## stefansiel (2. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute, ich benutze BulletProof FTP...seit gerade hinter einem Router...habe in diversen Foren schon gesucht und diverse Einstellungen vorgenommen aber egal was ich versuche, es funktioniert nicht. Das Problem ist das beim start immer nur die lokale IP Adresse angezeigt wird und der FTP von aussen nicht erreichbar ist. Weder über die IP von aussen noch über den DynDns Service.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen ! THX


----------



## Ben Ben (2. Februar 2004)

wegen der Erreichbarkeit von aussen, ich gehe von aus, dass du die Ports 20 und 21 am Router auf den entsprechenden PC geforwardet hast?


----------



## stefansiel (2. Februar 2004)

Jepp, habe ich


----------

